# JEFF DAVIS



## SAM SCOTT (Nov 13, 2006)

HAZLEHURST ,ALMA AREA . ANY BODY HAVE RUT INFO FOR THE AREA . IT SEAMS TO BE SPORADIC.


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Nov 13, 2006)

One of our members and his grandfather are at our club in Jeff Davis, so I can tell ya probably tomorrow. I haven't had time to go up there since bow season.


----------



## Ouachita (Nov 13, 2006)

Friend of mine hunted there all last week.  Saw no rut activity  from Sunday till Wednesday evening.  Thursday morning he said it was on like gangbusters, like someone flipped a switch.  His son killed a bruiser eight point in full rut. Go if you can.


----------



## SAM SCOTT (Nov 14, 2006)

HEADING BACK UP THIS SAT/ TILL MID WEEK!!    THANX FOR THE INFO


----------



## bucksnbass (Nov 15, 2006)

hunted monday pm till wednesday am. saw a young buck and took a 7 point. didn't see much rut activity. but the deer were are moving. good luck.


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Nov 16, 2006)

bucksnbass said:


> hunted monday pm till wednesday am. saw a young buck and took a 7 point. didn't see much rut activity. but the deer were are moving. good luck.



It ain't fair to go sit in someone's stand and shoot a buck while they are working.... I guess we gonna have to call that the buck stand now.

Post some pics so we can see him.


----------



## bucksnbass (Nov 19, 2006)

Well you know how it is. As I recall you killed a buck out of that same stand and it's not yours. I guess this makes us partners in crime. I think even the guuruu killed one out of that stand. Maybe we should move it it's just too easy.


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Nov 20, 2006)

bucksnbass said:


> Well you know how it is. As I recall you killed a buck out of that same stand and it's not yours. I guess this makes us partners in crime. I think even the guuruu killed one out of that stand. Maybe we should move it it's just too easy.




If the guru has killed a buck there we'll have to move it.  

Ain't fair for the deer. What did he do drop his gun on him???


----------



## bucksnbass (Nov 20, 2006)

no i think it was one of those him or the deer deals. with his shooting skills it must have been in the seat with him.


----------



## SAM SCOTT (Dec 16, 2006)

HEY GUYS AND GALS !  HOW HAVE YOU DONE SOFAR THIS SEASON ?? A LITTLE SLOW ON OUR CLUB . BUT SEEN A FEW BIGGINS JUST NOT ABLE TO GET A SHOT OFF!!!!  ILL BE HEADING BACK UP JAN 2/4TH AND 10TH/14TH HOPE TO SHOOT A BIG ONE . LAST YEAR I KILLED A NICE 8PT ON JAN 6TH "MY LAST SIT ON MY LAST DAY HOW LUCKY" MABY THE SAME THIS TIME . WE HAVE HAD SOME OTHER CLUBS NEAR US THAT HAVE DONE WELL. JUST CANT FIGURE IT OUT.


----------

